# mutfakta buzdolabı var mı?



## maraki35605

I saw the phrase mutfakta buzdolabı var mı?
Why is it written buzdolabı and not mutfakta buzdolap var mı?

Thank you


----------



## vatrahos

Εδώ μπαίνουμε στο πιο σημαντικό κεφάλαιο των ουσιαστικών στα τουρκικά. Ενώ στα ελληνικά συνδυάζουμε δύο ουσιαστικά ή (1) με τη γενική πτώση ("τα αποτελέσματα των εξετάσεων") ή (2) με μία σύνθετη λέξη ("υπνοδωμάτιο"), τα τουρκικά δουλεύουν κάπως αλλιώς. Ας κοιτάξουμε πρώτα την πρώτη περίπτωση:

"το (α) του (β)": Στα τουρκικά, κάθε λέξη που περιγράφει μια άλλη λέξη πάντα της προηγείται. Γι' αυτό βάζουμε τα επίθετα μπροστά από τα ουσιαστικά, φερ' ειπείν. Το ίδιο ισχύει και με ένα ουσιαστικό στη γενική πτώση: στην φράση "η πρωτεύουσα της χώρας", το ουσιαστικό "της χώρας" περιγράφει "η πρωτεύουσα" (απαντάει δηλαδή στην ερώτηση "τι είδους πρωτεύουσα;" / "τίνος πρωτεύουσα;"). Γι' αυτό, στα τουρκικά αυτή η λέξη πηγαίνει μπροστά: "*της χώρας η πρωτεύουσα*". Δεν έχουμε τελειώσει ακόμα, όμως. Τώρα πρέπει να βάλουμε την κτητική κατάληξη του τρίτου προσώπου στο κύριο ουσιαστικό: "*της χώρας η πρωτεύουσά της*" (δηλαδή, μας φαίνεται πλεονασμός αλλά το "της" είναι μια αναγκαία επανάληψη του ουσιαστικού στη γενική πτώση). Έτσι σχηματίζεται αυτή η φράση στα τουρκικά:

πρωτεύουσα: başkent
χώρα: ülke

γενική πτώση: (n)in / (n)ın / (n)ün / (n)un 

(βάζουμε το κατάλληλο φωνήεν σύμφωνα με την φωνηεντική αρμονία της λέξης -- όσο για το (n), το βάζουμε όταν η λέξη τελειώνει με φωνήεν)

κτητική κατάληξη του τρίτου προσώπου: (s)i / (s)ı / (s)ü / (s)u 

(το s το βάζουμε όταν η λέξη τελειώνει με φωνήεν)

άρα, έτσι μεταφράζεται "η πρωτεύουσα της χώρας": ülke_-nin _başkent_-i_
(στην κυριολεξία "της χώρας η πρωτεύουσά της")

άλλα 2 παραδείγματα:  

"το πορτοφόλι του μπαμπά"

πορτοφόλι = cüzdan
μπαμπάς = baba

baba*-nın* cüzdan*-ı*


"το αυτοκίνητο του δασκάλου"

αυτοκίνητο = araba
δάσκαλος = öğretmen

öğretmen-*in* araba-*sı*


Πρόσεχε όμως: τα περισσότερα ουσιαστικά που τελειώνουν με p, ç, t, k μετατρέπονται όταν βάζουμε κατάληξη. Συγκεκριμένως:

p --> b
ç --> c
t --> d
k --> ğ

για παράδειγμα, "το βιβλίο" = *kitap*, αλλά "το βιβλίο του" = *kitab-ı*

"το βιβλίο του Αχμέτ" = "Ahmet'*in* kitab-*ı*


Τώρα, πάμε στη δεύτερη περίπτωση:

(2) όταν έχουμε σύνθετες λέξεις στα ελληνικά (όπως "υπνοδωμάτιο"), ή όταν μετατρέπουμε το ένα ουσιαστικό σε επίθετο (όπως "παιδικό δωμάτιο"), η αντίστοιχη γραμματική δομή στα τουρκικά είναι ως εξής: "ύπνος δωμάτιό του" και "παιδί δωμάτιό του". Δηλαδή, το πρώτο ουσιαστικό παραμένει όπως ήταν, χωρίς γενική πτώση, αλλά παρόλα αυτά το δεύτερο ουσιαστικό παίρνει ακόμα την κτητική κατάληξη.

Άλλα παραδείγματα:

σαββατοκύρακο = *hafta son-u* (στην κυριολεξία "εβδομάδα τέλος της")
κινητό = *cep telefon-u* (στην κυριολεξία "τσέπι τηλέφωνό του")
πλατεία Συντάγματος = *Syntagma meydan-ı* (στην κυριολεξία "Σύνταγμα πλατεία του")

Το δικό σου παράδειγμα:

ψυγείο = *buz dolab-ı* (στην κυριοληξία "πάγος ντουλάπι του").

Πολλές φορές, αυτές τις δύο λέξεις τις βάζουμε μαζί σαν μια λέξη (*buzdolabı*), αλλά δεν πρέπει να ξεχάσουμε ότι είναι συνδυασμός *buz *και *dolab-ı*.

Αυτό βοηθάει καθόλου, ή μήπως σε μπέρδεψα και πιο πολύ;


----------



## maraki35605

Όχι δεν με μπέρδεψες απλώς με το buzdolap είναι αμφιλεγόμενα τα πράγματα. Για παράδειγμα λες buzdolapta peynir yok. Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να πούμε buzdolabında. Μάλλον και τα 2 θα είναι σωστά και θα χρησιμοποιούνται εξίσου.


----------



## vatrahos

νομίζω πως το buzdolapta είναι λάθος. Όπως είπες το σωστό θα ήταν "buzdolabında peynir yok". Πού είδες το πρώτο;


----------



## Volcano

maraki35605 said:


> I saw the phrase mutfakta buzdolabı var mı?
> Why is it written buzdolabı and not mutfakta buzdolap var mı?
> 
> Thank you



*It was actually noun phrase buzun dolabı, but it has become combined noun phrase later, buzdolabı.*


----------



## shafaq

I wish to express the difference between the *buzdolabı*  and *buzun dolabı*...

*Buzun dolabı* means *box of THE ice *   It's   a purely  propositional phrase.

*
buzdolabı* means  just *ice-box* exactly (any box for (keeping or producing) some ice and is an instrument name. This is a way of making instrument, time and place names in Turkish.


----------



## ayşegül

maraki35605 said:


> Όχι δεν με μπέρδεψες απλώς με το buzdolap είναι αμφιλεγόμενα τα πράγματα. Για παράδειγμα λες buzdolapta peynir yok. Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να πούμε buzdolabında. Μάλλον και τα 2 θα είναι σωστά και θα χρησιμοποιούνται εξίσου.


 

Additionally ''Buzdolapta peynir yok'' is used in daily speaking but it is wrong grammatically...


----------



## maraki35605

So buzdolabında is the grammatically correct type, but buzdolapta is also used only in oral. Right?


----------



## dawar

buzdolabında --> in ice-box
buzdolapta    --> in iced-box

Actually there is no object called iced-box in turkish. So it's wrong.


----------



## Volcano

maraki35605 said:


> So buzdolabında is the grammatically correct type, but buzdolapta is also used only in oral. Right?



*Buzdolabında*


----------



## Revontuli

I personally have never heard "buzdolapta", nor have I used it.

I'd advise you to use "buzdolabında". It's locative form:

buzdolabı-_n_-*da*

And, in this example, "Mutfakta buzdolabı var", it's accusative form:

buzdola*p*-*ı*==> consonanty change==> buzdola_*b*_ı

Cheers,
Revi


----------

